# homemade miniature skidder question



## TMFARM 2009 (Mar 1, 2011)

if you where to make a miniature skidder with a blade on front , boom pole on back and winch...oh and a full roll cage of course..
1. what size would you shoot for? 54"w x 100" L?
2. what would you start with? atv,utv, minitruck,trencher,tractor,or from scratch?
3. how much horsepower?
4. 4x4? or 2wd?
5. tracked or wheeled?
6. how fast would you want it go?
7. would you integrate your splitter into design of this machine?

i have seen the post of the trencher thread.. this got me thinking how handy it would be to have one set up this way.. downfall of trencher is the ground speed..
tractors are ok but can be top heavy in logging.. i dont want something as big as a normal skidder.. but also dont want an atv...too little versatility.
i am looking for something to clear brush (tops) and skid smaller logs to truck and trailer and shove logs up ramps onto trailer.
i have thought of modifying a small truck for this purpose..but would rather have something slightly smaller in size..
what ideas do you have? what would be your dream machine for this purpose?


----------



## GeeVee (Mar 1, 2011)

An ASV RC-30 is smaller than that, and will out-lift, out push, out everything, than what you could fabricate. 

I have seen the plans and finished products that are built at machinebuilders.net and can't understand what the attraction is.

Pedro is 46.5 inches wide, 71 inches tall, and 100 inches long with the standard bucket. 10 gpm at 3000 psi at 2800 rpm aint glorius for hydraulic accessory power, but its there at the lift arm. 

I have forks I intend to put a grapple clamp onto. I have a rootrake with top clamp, and the standard bucket. 

I regularly grab green logs, 20" dia x 8' long, three at a time in the root rake, and its a heavy rake in my opinion, and move them wherever I want. Thats kind of why I want to fabricate the top clamp for the forks, I am sure I could get a fourth if I had the cubic capacity with the reduced weight of the forks versus the rootrake and clamp. 

See my webshots album for photos of Pedro working.


----------



## MNGuns (Mar 1, 2011)

I had a similiar idea not too long ago. I could see building something from scratch if you have the means to do so. I would be more enthusiastic about building something if I had a large tract of land to work off for some time. But for the sake of converstation, I would start a set of Rockwell axles and some filled combine tires. Nothing too big, but big enough to get the job done. Keep the center of gravity low. Center pivot, diesel, winch and blade. Unless you have a good bit of these parts lying around, you could get the cost of the project real close to the price of buying a nice tractor.


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Mar 1, 2011)

the reason for this is i do fence rows a lot... but most of the time you cant get the truck and trailer all the way back, due to mud etc. i have run a skidsteer for this before , but if anyone has bottomed one out before you know its no fun getting it back out...i do have some woodlots to cut in for the summer, but i need something narrow for the one... he doesn't want me to have to cut trees down to get in and out. i also dont want some huge machine to haul around for this...if i build something it will be on a budget of $2000.00 for the build...i do have tractor parts engines transmissions etc laying around.. so putting something together isn't a big deal... just wondering if anyone else has a better idea other then the skidloader...like i have said i have sunk my skidloader before numerous time due to the swampy ground...


----------



## MNGuns (Mar 1, 2011)

Hmmmmm...narrow and still have floatation and enough umph to skid with...? May be asking a bit much. There is a reason why skidders are as big as they are. Hard to get much skinnier that a skidsteer already is. Do you run tracks...?


ETA...If you can't get in and out with a track machine, you probably shouldn't be in there...


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Mar 1, 2011)

i should have mentioned most trees we cut are less than 20" diameter..some exceptions but not many..
heres an example
View attachment 174416


----------



## cantoo (Mar 1, 2011)

Steiner or Ventrac with blade on front and arms on back to run the boom pole or pull an arch. 
Skidsteer would be most cost effective in the long haul and of course can be used for many other things and will retain resale value. Anything home built will have very little resale and when it breaks you have to fix it, sometimes by refabricating parts.


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Mar 1, 2011)

i have looked at some steiners & ventracs before... i like the model they have that tilts for the slope you are on... the hillside model...just not sure if power would be enough..


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Mar 1, 2011)

If you own a tractor already, invest in a timber winch. 
http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/116946.htm


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Mar 1, 2011)

the only tractor i have narrow enough is a 41 allis c it has no 3 pt...but i could fab a winch on it to work...not too sure if i would sink it or not????? see this is a good suggestion... i have a 44 allis c with 18.4 - 26's on it but its too wide for the trailer...
example of one of my days with the skid steer---- i sunk the skidsteer in the woods, over three hundred feet in , so i go get the truck to pull it out, sunk the truck half way back in the woods... buried it to axles..... had to call my friend to bring his chipper truck out to pull me out... then drove 30min home to get a tractor... hauled it out to pull skidsteer out...then i go back a week later to find all the logs i had cut are gone....go figure..


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Mar 1, 2011)

TMFARM 2009 said:


> the only tractor i have narrow enough is a 41 allis c it has no 3 pt...but i could fab a winch on it to work...not too sure if i would sink it or not????? see this is a good suggestion... i have a 44 allis c with 18.4 - 26's on it but its too wide for the trailer...
> example of one of my days with the skid steer---- i sunk the skidsteer in the woods, over three hundred feet in , so i go get the truck to pull it out, sunk the truck half way back in the woods... buried it to axles..... had to call my friend to bring his chipper truck out to pull me out... then drove 30min home to get a tractor... hauled it out to pull skidsteer out...then i go back a week later to find all the logs i had cut are gone....go figure..


 
With a winch on a tractor you can pull yourself out if stuck.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Mar 1, 2011)

Homemade Log Skidder


----------



## GeeVee (Mar 1, 2011)

You shouldn't be able to stick a ASV. I've lots of experience with clay-marl-gumbo, and super soft sand. 

Comparing an ASV Track machine to your average Bobcat Skiddy with tires? Not a testament. 

I can only suggest you rent an RC-30. 

I've owned a large number of wheeled and tracked iron in my first careers, Landscaping and Coastal Environmental construction, and the only thing I ever wanted to keep or have more of, were the ASV RC series. The original ASV Posi-Tracks were beasts, but build quality sucked, always stupid little things breaking or coming loose.

I can appreciate you having tools, parts and know how to build something, but I feel the engineering will let you down. If too small, can't work with a load and deal with the environment too. 

Fwiw- Articulating center is one thing I would definitely NOT do. 

The RC- 30 fits your need too well to ignore.


----------



## tex (Mar 3, 2011)

Not to diss the ASV, as I too have run them and love them, but the OP said he had a $2000 budget. You won't find an ASV near that. What about an old CJ Jeep? They are pretty manuverable in the woods, and will pull quite well. Many tire and wheel options for floatation and traction. Just a thought. Also, you could modify the Allis C. Add a winch, pull a log arch with it, whatever. I've got a '41 C that works well for dragging stuff around the yard. If you do use the tractor though, add weight to the front, and be carefull how you hitch up to your loads. Its kinda easy to get the front wheels off the ground. I definately wouldn't skid with it on much of a slope.


----------



## GeeVee (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, no doubt you can't get an ASV RC-30 that cheap. 

I just am not convinced you can get a mini homemade to be powerfull enough to lift and or drag. 

The website I mentioned (and won't again, not good form) has plenty of examples. 

On the other hand, a used compact truck, or a used old school lawn tractor with a real gear box and trans could be modified.

Around here, the gray market compact tractors in 2wd can be had for about 2k. Mits, Yanmar, Isuzu all good starts to diesel frankentractors.....


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Mar 3, 2011)

A Steiner might do the job. I used to run a 420 with a 5 foot mowing deck. You can get a three point hitch as an option for the back of it. The downside is that with the dual wheels you're running almost 6 feet wide (the OP mentioned width was a issue). 

Those things are freaky good on slopes. They will go up, down, and across a hill that you need to use you're hands to help you if you were to attempt walking up one. I never pulled with one though. But, when the roll bar contacts a stout low hanging tree limb, if you should choose to proceed, the machine will lift its entire front end as high as you dare.


----------



## justme23005 (Mar 3, 2011)

I would suggest an old willys jeep with a plow and build a boom off the back.. mount a winch in the back, and run the cable out the boom, to pull logs and get yourself unstuck.


----------



## Alaskat (Mar 3, 2011)

I love my 406 mercedes unimog it has 125hp diesel, 20 spd trans front and rear pto and hydraulics it is a woods machine I use it for moose hunting and off road recoveries as well as gettin wood it cost $5k.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice Mog Alaskat! you would never find one of them around here like that for 5k.
How did you find one up there so cheap?
Did you build the crane on it?


----------



## MNGuns (Mar 4, 2011)

Alaskat said:


> I love my 406 mercedes unimog it has 125hp diesel, 20 spd trans front and rear pto and hydraulics it is a woods machine I use it for moose hunting and off road recoveries as well as gettin wood it cost $5k.


 
You win....


----------



## Blazin (Mar 4, 2011)

Alaskat said:


> I love my 406 mercedes unimog it has 125hp diesel, 20 spd trans front and rear pto and hydraulics it is a woods machine I use it for moose hunting and off road recoveries as well as gettin wood it cost $5k.



Whicked AWESOME!! 




MNGuns said:


> You win....


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Alaskat (Mar 4, 2011)

I waited a long time to find this one. The crane was given to me years ago and I have used it to pull engines and now with the deck on the unimog so high I use it to load the wood it has winch in base and it extends to about ten feet It can pick three 16'' 8 foot spruce logs no problem or a v8 with trans and tcase. Chained up I can pull decent sized trees through patches of alder and it just rips through it is a real tractor. I just put on dot stamped XM47 425/75/20 tractor tires the pics are the rigs I pulled out last week the crash pic is what happened when i was out alone on dunes and went down one too steep and cartwheeled to the bottom then had to walk a couple miles and cross fast river with broken collar bone. Oh what fun it will be in the woods today gotta get four cords out this weekend. Sunny windy to 75 and right around zero but the wind wont be in this valley. thanks for the compliments I have used suzuki samarai with terra tires to get wood and everything else. good luck with your project a common practice up here are swivel frames.


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Mar 4, 2011)

unimogs are awesome trucks.... that is some set up.. it would fit the bill here almost. but around here the unimogs i have seen are $50,000.00.
the old willys jeep good call. it would be cool. i agree the c's are very lite in front.
if i decide to use it for that i will hang the blade on front and some weights.
one of the guys at work has a s10 he got it stuck and blew the intake and well,maybe roasted the engine. i can probably pick it up cheap. it would be a decent jumping off point.
i was thinking maybe a wrecker type boom on back and winch. blade on front,cut and channel frame front to back and remove as much excess body work as possible,bigger tires, 10 ply of course. and shorten the frame also.maybe two to three feet shorter. this would give a tight turning radius. hey i might even chop the cab down to a single seater. i have been looking for something to use but haven't had something scream at me (buy me!)..lol
but right now i am waiting for our taxes to be done....
did you know if you start a business and close it down you will get more of a return? how f'd up is that? we where paying almost $10,000.00 a year most years just in taxes closed that business down and got $20,000.00 back. stupid huh? go figure. goes to show ya the gov. doesn't want you in business....


----------



## dancan (Mar 6, 2011)

*Small skidder*













Something along this type of design ?


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Mar 6, 2011)

awesome... yes, thats is what i am shooting for... something like it... but would want a blade on front to push some brush.... thanks for the pics....i have seen something similar before but where used in mining of some type. they where tracked units but articulated like these. the driver was up front and the bed tilted etc. but cant find anything locally. but these are cool...
rep sent to ya...thanks


----------



## czar800 (Mar 6, 2011)

I made this winch a few years ago and it has worked real nice for pulling wood out.
Made it from junk that would have been scraped. Only real money was welding rod.




YouTube - ‪homemade Winch 2‬&rlm;


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Mar 6, 2011)

pretty ingenious..nice , you need to post this on the thread for the guy needing a winch...this would fit his bill perfectly.


----------



## dancan (Mar 6, 2011)

I see a lot of tube videos and pics coming from Europe , I guess the machines are not viable over here .
Some look as simple as a Gravely hooked up to a trailer and still get the job done .


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 6, 2011)

Something like this would work too. My buddy has an Oliver with a bucket, I think they bought out Cletrac. For a small machine it does an incredable amount of work. I saw a nice one a couple years ago on ebay, with a bucket, sold for about $2500, Joe.
1948 Cletrac BGS Tractor - eBay (item 200530265100 end time Mar-10-11 10:52:43 PST)


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 6, 2011)

I'd just find a old belarus tractor, they went bankrupt. Made in Russia, rugged drive train, simple to work on, they don't bring chit at farm sales down here, everyone is afraid of parts availability. There are enough of them in fencerows/salvage yards where that shouldn't be a problem. Hydraulics usually leak on them and are a little slow but adequate, most are 4wd, put you a boom pole and winch on the back/blade on the front. They made them from 20hp to over a 100 hp.


----------



## adam21584 (Mar 6, 2011)

dancan said:


> Something along this type of design ?


 

looks good, Never saw one with that set up but have seen the compact tractor 30 hp. and 3 point around might be something to look in to. Seems like every thing Anyone would need if it is heavy enough to do anything useful with. like skidding logs.


----------



## TumblebugTaylor (Mar 6, 2011)

The bottom tractor with a dump bed on it is a Pasquali Das has one with a loder its shorter than that. THey can be narrowed to 30 inches. IT has a pto and 3 point hich and also the pto can be put into ground speed mode to pull a power trailer making them 6 wheel drive. On building a skidder there were a few small ones when I was 16 that were built by a handfull of folks that were skid steered, articulated, and 4 wheel steered. THe best 2 were made from a truck tandem made into a and articulated rig and a large skid steer unit built to drag trees for stick wood. I wished I could have gotten pics of them as they were marvels in their day. Heres a pic of the loader less 986 1 cylinder pasquali. Its a mean little tractor it had maunual steering the 991 we have with the loader has power steering


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Mar 8, 2011)

that thing has to be a brute... nice little tractor...perfect size for firewood, small enough to haul easy and big enough to do a decent job,nice...


----------



## Alaskat (Mar 9, 2011)

Those are some neat looking little tractors. Very cool indeed.


----------



## dancan (Mar 10, 2011)

M274 Mule - Supplies/Personnel Transporter
I'd would like to have something like this because I think it would be handy on some small clean ups .

Another idea ,

[video=youtube;lpCFE5UjCw0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=lpCFE5UjCw0[/video]

Production Mini Skidder

[video=youtube;qiikJRVDpUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=qiikJRVDpUM[/video]

All kinds on the Tube videos and these had to start somewhere .


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Mar 10, 2011)

i can say i think the iron horse is the perfect tool for many tree companies & landscapers the load capacity and light foot print is awesome. i will be calling for pricing on this one..i have some other applications here on the farm it would be good for also...it gets real soft here in the springtime.thanks for the info.
i tried to rep ya but it wont let me...


----------



## dancan (Mar 12, 2011)

Here's a neat little home built setup .

[video=youtube;hMDwaqTl1Ak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMDwaqTl1Ak&NR=1[/video]


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Mar 13, 2011)

that is pretty cool..


----------

